# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سوالات من بعدسه هفته

## wonshower

سلام دوستان
به نظرتون اگ کل فیزیک سوم قدیم یاهمون یازدهم نخونم ميتونم درصد واسه رتبه زیر1000بیارم؟؟

راستش خیلی   تلاش کردم بخونم ولی نفهمیدم از گاج نقره  ای، مبتکران،قلم چی. طلوعی، کامران و.....به نظرتون بذارم کنارکلا سوموفقط اپیش کل 8 فصلش ودوم بخونم یانه؟؟؟ تاالان دینامیک،حرکت فشار.اندازع روخوندم (يه ماه معطل الکتریسیته شدم هیچی نفهمیدم)
دوفصل آخرشم خیلی واسم گنگه


سوال دومم باآریان حیدری تونسته کسی نتیجه بگيره؟یامیشه کل. تستاروزدباش

من دیربه نت دست پیدامیکنم خواهشا جواب بدین مخصوصافیزیکو..مرسی

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_فیزیک چهار جلدی خیلی سبز_

----------


## anis79

فیزیک درس بسیار تراز اوری هست حیفه حذف کنی
من فیزیک سوم دبیرستان رو از خیلی سبز و گاج نقره ای خوندم درصدمم 75 شد
ی جاهایی فیلم های الا رو هم نگا میکردم

----------


## -Sara-

نه حذف نکنید!
از روی گاج نقره ای بخونید،خوبه!

----------


## wonshower

من خوندم نشد واقعا بهونه نیس.. خودت قبلا پیش زمینه ای داشتی.. مثلا معلم خوب

----------


## wonshower

> فیزیک درس بسیار تراز اوری هست حیفه حذف کنی
> من فیزیک سوم دبیرستان رو از خیلی سبز و گاج نقره ای خوندم درصدمم 75 شد
> ی جاهایی فیلم های الا رو هم نگا میکردم


آخه زمانم نیس من اینقدر بذارم واسشون

----------

